# Making large batches of melt and pour soap



## Bee__rose (Apr 22, 2019)

i Was wondering how you all make large batches of Mp soap. This lady I buy soap from will make like 9 10 batches of MP soap that are all identical looking and I have a hard time believing she’s only doing one batch (about 3lbs of soap) at a time, for all of em. I really want to make more soap then once batch at a time but not sure how 

I also only melt soap in the Pyrex glasses. I feel like I need a hugeee pot or something


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2019)

She is probably using melters that will take 25 or more lbs soap at a time and keep it at the correct temperature. That is how my daughter did hers. They are beautiful melters but quite expensive. This is one of the melters she has, but no longer is in business and she had a 50 lb capacity one. They do work fantastic

https://www.waxmelters.com/PRIMO25-Eco-Melting-Tank-p/primo-25-wax-melter.htm


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2019)

Most of us amateurs do small batches as we don't have the expensive equipment to keep M&P at the right temp. for pouring large batches.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 23, 2019)

You can also use a crock pot to keep it liquid, which my daughter would also use. I think she kept the crock pot on low when she was using one. The reason was, she would use more than one type of m&p at the same time.


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2019)

That is a good idea.  I think my crockpot would probaly keep the M&P liquid at the "Warm" setting, after it was melted.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 23, 2019)

lsg said:


> That is a good idea.  I think my crockpot would probably keep the M&P liquid at the "Warm" setting, after it was melted.


She may have used the warm setting, not sure and I do not play with m&p much, but my daughter used to go through a pallet to a pallet and a half when her little business was going good. That was just her main base.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 23, 2019)

You can basically master batch the soap.  You can get a 5 gal pot like this one, fill it, and draw out what you need with a smaller pot or measuring cup.  I will melt 10 kg or so of soap in a single recipe and make various scents in a smaller pot.


----------

